# Iguanas in australia legal?



## mrclarke72 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey just wondering if it is legal to get iguanas in australia, if so how much, what class license do you need in NSW. I checked the species list for class 1 and class 2 reptiles and couldnt find them under, so i assume their illegal?


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Aug 5, 2009)

They are, as are all species that are not native to Australia.


----------



## hellion (Aug 5, 2009)

lol if its not native its really really illegal.


----------



## hellion (Aug 5, 2009)

lol but then some natives are illegal to i guess. just get a boyds they are way cooler that iguanas.


----------



## herptrader (Aug 5, 2009)

Definitely illegal.

Having kept them (legally on another part of this planet) I can say that they make poor pets. I still bear the scars on my wrists from their claws. They have an awesome weaponry and know how to use it. They also use it on each other. During the long breeding season the inside of the enclosure was always covered in blood. The female to bite the male on the cheeks every time he made advances and he seemed to encourage this.

They do not make good pets.

That said I believe they are available illegally in Australia though I have not encountered them directly.


----------



## wranga (Aug 5, 2009)

im guessing they will be here in australia in private collections. but they are illegal to keep and you cant get a licence to keep them unless your a zoo, which im guessing your not


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 5, 2009)

*[2] points here*

*[1] Why under the aussie snakes section ? [2] Why not contact your relevant state authority on these matters ?.....cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Retic (Aug 5, 2009)

Disregarding the illegality when we had them in the UK years ago we found them to be fantastic pets, we had a couple that were very tame and acted almost like dogs at times, definitely one of my favourite lizard species, if not No1.
That said I wouldn't suggest anyone buy one in this country for obvious reasons. 



herptrader said:


> Definitely illegal.
> 
> Having kept them (legally on another part of this planet) I can say that they make poor pets. I still bear the scars on my wrists from their claws. They have an awesome weaponry and know how to use it. They also use it on each other. During the long breeding season the inside of the enclosure was always covered in blood. The female to bite the male on the cheeks every time he made advances and he seemed to encourage this.
> 
> ...


----------



## herptrader (Aug 6, 2009)

Boa I am guessing you may have had 2 females?

I do agree they have personality ... particularly with the head bobbing thing.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 6, 2009)

If it's not native, then it's illegal. 

I cried when I found out iguanas were illegal, I wanted one to call Mr Snugglebunny the Evil Minion


----------

